
Any promising mobile apps detection tools? - pmtime
Is there a tool that allows to early find promising apps based on App store data and outside growth factors (e.g. media mentions, social media users feedback)?
======
PaulHoule
Are there any promising mobile apps?

It sounds like a snarky comment but "install our mobile app" is the 2010
version of "I am from the government and I am here to help you".

To answer your question you need a definition of what "promising" is.

